# Windows Vista erkennt Windows XP nicht



## lipper (19. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe einen Rechner mit Windows XP home und ein Notebook mit Windows Vista Home Premium. Der Rechner ist über Lan, das Notebook über WLan (Router SpeedspotW700V) mit dem Internet verbunden. Soweit läuft alles seht gut. Nur kann ich mit meinem Notebook (über Netzwerk) nicht auf freigegebene Ordner bzw Dateien zugreifen, die auf dem Rechner mit Windows XP sind. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## AndreG (21. August 2007)

Moin,

Als erstes ein paar Fragen: 
1. Wie sieht das Netz aus? (Alle im gleichen Netz? usw.)
2. Firewall aktiv?
3. Welche Art von Dateifreigabe (einfach/erweitert)?
4. Mit welchen Userrechten arbeitest du?

Mfg Andre


----------



## lipper (22. August 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort
1) Es sind beide Pc am gleichem Netz
2) Firewall aktiv, am PC Firewall von Windows XP, am Notebook Firewall von Norton
3) einfache Datenfreigabe
4) Volle Userrechte 
Mfg
Uwe
PS: Der Rechner mit dem Windows XP zeigt mir an das ich am Netzwerk mein Notebook mit Vista angeschlossen habe, aber Vista erkkent nicht das ich noch einen Rechner mit XP angeschlossen habe.


----------



## michaelwengert (22. August 2007)

Geht es wenn du die Firewalls abschaltest?

Wenn ja blockt diese die Verbindung.
Bei der XP Firewall kannst unter "Ausnahmen" die Datei und Druckerfreigabe freischalten. 

Michael


----------



## lipper (23. August 2007)

Danke,
werde es so Probieren, melde mich dann.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## lipper (26. August 2007)

Hi Michael, habe die Firewall bei XP blockiert bzw die Datei und Ordnerfreigabe in der Firewall freigegeben, so das dies von der Firewall nicht blokiert wird, leider ohne Erfolg.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## AndreG (26. August 2007)

Mal auf beiden Systemen die Firewall komplett deaktiviert?


----------



## lipper (29. August 2007)

Hallo, werde ich mache, melde mich ob das geklappt. 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## lipper (31. August 2007)

Hallo, hatte mit der Einstellung der Firewall von Norton zu tun. Mußte in der Firewall einige Punke zulassen die in der Einstellung automatisch blockiert waren und kann jetzt von meinem Laptop auf den XP Rechner zugreifen.Nur jetzt hat sich noch ein Problem mit XP eingestellt. Ich sehe zwar die Ordner von Vista auf meinem XP Rechner, kann aber diese nicht öffnen, sondern nur öffentliche Ordner kann ich öffnen ( Beispielblider, Musik) also alle Ordner die vom Werk aus drauf sind, nicht aber selbst erstellte Ordner.Weißt du Rat?
 Danke und ein schönes Wochenende
Gruß uwe


----------



## Lefor (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gestern Win Vista Homepremium gekauft.
Nun will ich es kla instalieren auf einer SAMSUNG HD321KJ SATA2 320GB.
Booten tut er voner cd instalation fängt an aba na nu Festplatte wird nich erkannt. Im Bios wird sie aber erkannt sowie als slave unter Vista..bin verzweifelt...erbittte um hilfe...MB is P5B

mfg
Lefor


----------



## AndreG (1. September 2007)

lipper hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, hatte mit der Einstellung der Firewall von Norton zu tun. Mußte in der Firewall einige Punke zulassen die in der Einstellung automatisch blockiert waren und kann jetzt von meinem Laptop auf den XP Rechner zugreifen.Nur jetzt hat sich noch ein Problem mit XP eingestellt. Ich sehe zwar die Ordner von Vista auf meinem XP Rechner, kann aber diese nicht öffnen, sondern nur öffentliche Ordner kann ich öffnen ( Beispielblider, Musik) also alle Ordner die vom Werk aus drauf sind, nicht aber selbst erstellte Ordner.Weißt du Rat?
> Danke und ein schönes Wochenende
> Gruß uwe



Das wird daran liegen, das du nur Gast auf dem anderem Rechner bist. Entweder du gibts den Ordner auf Vista für "Jeder" mit Leserechten frei, oder du gehst mit dem Adminkonto an den Ordner ran (Sprich per Admin auf den Ordner zugreifen).



Lefor hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern Win Vista Homepremium gekauft.
> Nun will ich es kla instalieren auf einer SAMSUNG HD321KJ SATA2 320GB.
> ...


Hast du die Platte am normalem SATA oder am Raid-Controller (falls vorhanden)?

Mfg Andre


----------

